# Help me with this knife sharpener



## automatic slim (Jan 31, 2008)

I just bought it for $3 at the grocery store. It's made my Good Cook. It's round with the stone in the middle. Kinda hard to describe.

My problem: How the heck do I use it?! I can't figure it out. Do you lay the blade flat on the stone at an angle, or put it down in one of the (what might be) grooves.

If anyone knows the one I'm talking about, please fill me in. I not, it was only 3 bucks and I'm not gonna cry over it.

Thanks, Slim


----------



## eloki (Apr 3, 2006)

How can you buy something without knowing how to use it? Didn't you check whether there was instructions on the packaging?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Slim,

I'm only telling you this because you're a KoKo Taylor fan, man. 

"Good Cook" is just the marketer, you've really purchased a "Bradshaw Rolling Knife Sharpener." A rolling knife sharpener is a cylinder with two plastic wheels on the outside, a stone in the middle, and a slot on each side between wheel and stone. IIRC, Henckels used to sell the Bradshaw under their name.

They're very easy to use, set learning curve to flat, and skill level to 0. Just orient the roller so both wheels are on the work surface, insert the blade in a slot and push and pull the knife back and forth so the wheel travels all the way along the blade a few times. Change slots and repeat. 

You will get a sharp, rough edge. When cutting, the knife will give a somewhat saw-like feedback. The sharpener itself won't have much of a life span because the man-made stone is low quality silicon carbide and may fall apart before it loads up. It loads up fast, and you really can't clean it. But, hey, $3.

It will tear your knives up quickly. It's not quite as bad as the stones on an electric can opener, but almost. The best you can say about it is quick, dirty and cheap. Good for a one-night stand, but for a sharpener -- not so much. Don't use it on your good knives even once.

BDL


----------



## automatic slim (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Can you recomend a good sharpener?
I've always sharpened my knives the way I learned in Scouts. Maybe I'll just stick to that, even though it's time consuming.


Also, Howlin' Wolf did the Dang Doodle long before Koko did. I heard he thought the song was stupid. I still love Koko though, and glad she made some dough off of it. 

I appreciate the response, and I'm glad I didn't use my good knife. I was a little suspicious on account of the price.

Slim


----------

